
Job Map for every job - ricckli
http://www.digital-geography.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/jobmap.html
======
Snowalker
doesn't work

~~~
berlinbutcher
if you use an adblocker this will fail as it uses the indeed API which is not
white-listed by adblocker...

